# vegetable safe for green terror?



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I keep reading feed them veggies but cant find anything that says what kind of veggies. anyone have a link that says what are safe veggies for terrors? 

Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed it regular fish foods..give it a good variety...try some of the stick or bit type foods..earthworm , brineshrimp , vegetable , spirulina etc......
in the long run they are much better for the fish...


----------

